# engine has sat for almost a year, tips before starting it?



## nextproject (Nov 18, 2007)

unfortunately it hasnt had any oil in it (g60 engine) for the last 8 months either, im thinking i remove the timing belt, and use an air ratchet on the intermediate shaft bolt for a few minutes at max speed. maybe put a few drops of some kinda lubricating oil in the cylinders? i will also have to suck all the gas outta the tank and replace the fuel filter and flush the system, correct? is there anything im missing? Never expected it to sit this long, but things happen.
Luckily yes, theres a cabin-mounted electric autometer oil pressure gauge, so i can tell if im spinning it fast enough, although if my ratchet DOESNT spin it fast enough, im kinda at a loss as to what to do then, i DONT want to crank it at ALL without first getting oil to all the appropriate places!


_Modified by nextproject at 10:17 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: engine has sat for almost a year, tips before starting it? (nextproject)*

just change the oil


----------



## slowbluVW (Oct 15, 2002)

Put fresh oil in it and throw a new oil filter on it. Then just simply pull the plugs, drop some oil down into the cylinders, put the plugs back in and fire it up No need to drain the tank and flush the fuel system-just add a couple bottles of Stabil to the tank. Drive it easy for the first few miles and then top off with fresh gas. I'd change the fuel filter after you have run a complete tank of fresh gas through it.


_Modified by slowbluVW at 3:43 AM 3-2-2010_


----------



## SEBZERO (Jun 11, 2003)

Hate to tread jack but, I have a VR6 that has been sitting around for about 2 years without oil. Should I just follow the same procedures 
as the poster before putting it in my car?


----------



## jr_ss (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: (SEBZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SEBZERO* »_Hate to tread jack but, I have a VR6 that has been sitting around for about 2 years without oil. Should I just follow the same procedures 
as the poster before putting it in my car?

I'd pull the coilpacks/spark plugs/what have you and crank the car to get it primed before letting it fire up dry. Do the steps stated by the gentleman above as well.


----------

